

How does Stephen Colbert work? [podcast] - chmwils
http://www.slate.com/articles/podcasts/working/2014/10/stephen_colbert_on_his_improv_background_and_how_he_gets_in_character_for.html

======
chmwils
For anyone on the fence about listening to this: Stephen Colbert exlpains his
daily process as producer/star of the Colbert Report, in some detail.

I found it interesting as a fan of the show, but also because it's insightful
as to what your day may look like if you put out a quality product that ships
160 times a year.

